# What treats do you feed your dog?



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

What types of treats do you feed your dog(s) and what are their favourites?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia doesn't get many treats as she tends to pick up weight very easily. I usually give her small bits of vegetables such as brocolli and carrots and she loves those. I do give her Medi-Treats because they are low cal and low fat. They are sold at most vet offices and she loves them. I also give her the low fat version of Pupperoni once in awhile but that's about it. When we are training she gets small bits of weiners and as I'm sure you can guess, that is her all time fave!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Zuke's Mini-Naturals, Fromm treats, Charlee bears and fruit/veggies are what I give Enzo most. I do like the chicken jerky treats as long as it's just chicken.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my. I must love my Jacks a lot because I was clicking off practically all of the options. 

For training 

- teeny liver treats (bil jac, or something like that)
- moist treats (it needs to be something I can break into pieces with two fingers). 
- string cheese
- bread

For home 

- bread
- milkbones (extra large, because I generally only have to give him one, because it takes him a few seconds to chomp it down)
- Holistic molassis and honey biscuits (generally it's my bribe for after I stuff a pill down his throat or put his eyedrops in. 

For his teeth

- rawhide all the way.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Training or Walks:

- freeze dried liver snacks
- zuke's minis
- hot dog bits
- cheese bits

Home:
- milk bones
- t-bonz (i know, i know)
- mashed banana and peanut frozen kongs
- peanut butter cookies (for dogs, not people)
- antlers
- baby carrots
- gourmet treats on occasion
- rawhide

He also gets raw marrow bones, miscellaneous raw items which help his teeth like crazy!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm...

Home
Charlie Bears
Old Mother Hubbard peanut butter biscuits (small)
Pupperoni (special for ear cleaning, nails and teeth)
Baby carrots
Vegetables
Apples
Blueberries

Bedtime
IAMS - lamb & rice biscuits

Training
Pupperoni chicken cut into small pieces
Blue Buffalo turkey (soft)
Wellness - cut up small
Wellness Pure - cut up small
String cheese (occasional)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester gets different sorts of store bought treats but he also really likes cheese and fruits. We mostly use cheese when we're doing training. He loves when I take out fruit to eat because he'll always sit and wait for his share. I'm glad he likes fruit because it makes me eat healthier.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This comes up often, store bought treats are riduculously expensive. meats and cheese are a great alternative (and healthier and dogs tend to like them better!).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lots of stuff!

benni bullies
zukes
fromm treats
northern naturals
antlers
marrow bones
bullysticks
cheese
hot dog bits
wellnesss
milkbones ofcourse
charlie bears

some other home made stuff !


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Mostly fruit and veggies!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 2 LOVE dried sweet potatoes! I do get freeze dried chicken once in awhile too, but it is so darn expensive.


----------

